
Google Wave: a few tips for brand new users - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/80005/google-wave-few-tips-brand-new-users
======
axod
"Wave loves bandwidth. If you're not on a fast broadband connection, don't
bother trying to use it."

One of the big downsides of using XMPP.

------
rymmen
i need an invite.

